# Imre Kalman - Tamara Bogdanova (sop)



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with the operettas of Kalman?

I know two albeit in the form of Russian films

Mr X (Prince of the Circus)
Silva (Csardash Queen)

Both superlative works and surprised not better known, in Britain anyway.

I particularly like Mr X and the soprano who sings the main soprano part (vocals only): Tamara Bogdanova - dont know if anyone has heard of her - I think she is quite obscure - but really outstanding voice.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Love Kalman! His _Grafin Maritza_ (Countess Maritza) is probably my favorite operetta along with _Die Fledermaus._ He had a great gift of melody, and blends Viennese and Hungarian gypsy influences enchantingly. I discovered _Maritza_ back in the '70s on a Urania LP set, and I remember the performance as extremely stylish and invigorating, better than any I've sampled since. I think the authentic flair for Austro/Hungarian light music, which needs a combination of zest and rhythmic flexibility, is largely lost today.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I was curious and try to google her, your question came up first at that site.

https://www.google.nl/search?safe=o...0i22i10i30k1j0i22i30k1j33i160k1.0.MDURrJERYIY


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I was curious and try to google her, your question came up first at that site.
> 
> https://www.google.nl/search?safe=o...0i22i10i30k1j0i22i30k1j33i160k1.0.MDURrJERYIY


Oh well - I wish I could send you a link of her singing in Mr X but on youtube all you can find is the singing of George Ots - a well known Russian baritone.

It seems that Bogdonova was a favourite at the Mussorgsky theatre in Leningrad in the 50s, recording nothing as far as I can tell and only taking on the Mr X role (vocals only) to earn some extra money.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I was curious and try to google her, your question came up first at that site.
> 
> https://www.google.nl/search?safe=o...0i22i10i30k1j0i22i30k1j33i160k1.0.MDURrJERYIY


Right I googled her name in cryrillics and found this on you tube from mr x ( Богданова, Тамара )






bear in mind the lady on the film is not doing the singing.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

I am familiar with mezzo-soprano Anastasia Bogdanova, Tamara not (yet). You can have more success using the other way Kálmán's first name is written (mostly in German speaking countries, where his operettas are most popular as he comes from the Austro-Hungarian Empire and the texts were written in German): Emmerich Kálmán. Many of his operettas were filmed both prior and after WW II by the German and Austrian movie studios, and also in 1960s and 1970s by the public television broadcasters of both countries. Nowadays they more transmit performances e.g. from the Morbisch Lake Festival - Countess Maritza is planned for the summer of 2018:

http://www.seefestspiele-moerbisch.at/en/

At this channel you have The Circus Princess (NOT Prince  ) and several different performances of the Gipsy Princess (Csardash Queen) and Countess Maritza:

http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/videolist/

I personally like most the filmed versions of the former from 1972, with Anna Moffo, and latter from 1974 with René Kollo


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

love Kalman!


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Try these too... Csardasfürstin from Mörbisch : http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/video/grfin-marizacountess-maritza-operette-klmn-seefestspiele-morbisch-2004__7sne4gx5tyi

and with great Rudolf Schock: http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/video/grafin-marizacountess-maritza-operettenfilm-kalman-schock-gorner-moser-philipp-1958__u1h2l5mchve

This is ANOTHER performance with Rene Kollo and Anna Moffo:

http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/video/die-csardasfurstinthe-gipsy-princess-operette-kalman-moffo-kollo-grund-1972__2vwncetbaky

Highlights from Die Csardasfürstin - Anna Netrebko, Juan Diego Florez, from Semperoper in Dresden:

http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/video/die-czardasfurstinthe-gipsy-princess-highlights-operette-klmn-netrebko-flrez-thielemann-2014__tusd5o5kp0k

And fine old filning with Marika Rökk and Johannes Heesters:

http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/video/die-czardasfurstinthe-gipsy-princess-operettenfilm-klmn-rokk-heesters-jacoby-1951__0vie6wbbq1i

And also Die Zirkusprinzessin also with Schock: http://operettenkoenig.web.tv/video/die-zirkusprinzessinthe-circus-princess-operettenfilm-kalman-schock-schmidtboelcke-1970__wolwu4td4na

But try listening Franz Lehar... I think you will like him even more


----------

